# Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?



## Mxnenspxrhxnd (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute ich hab mal wieder e Frage


 Ich habe damals mit nur mit Mono Schnur gefischt. Jetzt habe ich viel gelesen das sich viele Angler geflochtene Schnur drauf ziehen.
 Da habe ich natürlich gleich mal gegoogelt und mich belesen.


 Wenn man z.b ab 160 bis 300 m draußen Angelt macht ne geflochtene Schnur mehr Sinn wegen der Bisserkennung wegen der Dehnung.
 Aber wie sieht es denn dann im nah Bereich aus wenn man nur werfen kann und net seine Köder raus schaffen kann?


 Viele machen es auch so das sie zuerst die geflochtene Schnur drauf ziehen und und die letzten 50 oder 70 m dann ne Mono Schnur mit drauf machen auf die Spule bevor sie dann voll ist.


 Auf einer Art würde ich sagen gar net mal so schlecht denn ne Mono Schnur bekommt schneller einen weg als eine geflochtene und so brauch man net die ganze spule abspulen wenn wen man was an de Mono hat.


 Was sagt ihr dazu und wie ist eure Meinung und wie Fischt ihr wenn man im nahem sprich Wurfweite oder weit draußen so z.b 200 m angelt.


----------



## mabo1992 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

Äh wer sagt das Mono schneller einen weg bekommt als geflochtene? Mono ist abriebsfester als Geflecht. 


Zum eigentlichen wenn ich auf Distanzen bis 100m fische kommt immer Mono als Hauptschnur auf die Rolle, gehe ich aber auf weitere Strecken wie in meinem Vereinsgewässer sind mal schnell 200m bis zum Hot Spot. Da kommt natürlich geflochtene zum Einsatz, wobei ich Ca 10m Schlagschnur anknüpfe. Aber auch nur wegen der Abriebsfestigkeit. So fahre ich sehr gut und bekomm den Anschlag super durch auf dieser Distanz und konnte fast alle Karpfen sicher haken. Mehr will ich auch nicht drauf machen an Mono da ich sonst wegen der Dehnung Bedenken habe das der Anschlag nicht durchkommt, aber da gibt es sicher andere die da mit 50m fischen oder mehr.


----------



## punkarpfen (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

Bis 200m kann man gut mit Mono angeln. Danach würde ich zu einer geflochtenen mit Mono Schlagschnur raten. Dadurch hast du dann einen Puffer und die Mono ist abriebsfester.


----------



## jkc (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

Moin,

zunächst mal ist eine Mono nicht so empfindlich wie eine Geflochtene, was durchscheuern angeht; deinem Beitrag nach liest sich das umgekehrt.

Ich fische in 99,9% aller Fälle immer nur maximal auf Wurfweite. Verwende dazu in der Regel dann auch nur monofile Schnur. Sollte ich dann noch ein paar Bonusmeter Wurfweite brauchen, kommen die Ersatzspulen mit geflochtener Schnur drauf. 
Letzten Herbst haben wir aber auch auf ca. 250m abgelegt, durchgehend Mono, leichte Strömung quer zur Schnur - trotzdem gab es keine Probleme mit der Bissanzeige und selbst eine Brasse hat sich am Pieper angemeldet.

Für den Anfang würde ich persönlich bei monofiler Schnur bleiben; erst wenn sich der Bedarf einer geflochtenen Schnur beim Fischen ankündigt, würde ich darauf wechseln.

Grüße JK


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

Ich fische auf Distanz Geflecht mit stärkerem Geflecht als Schlagschnur.

Da mein Kumpel und ich in vielen Jahren Karpfenangeln noch nicht ein einziges mal Ärger mit Corastrong Schlagschnur hatten, bleiben wir auch bei Geflecht dabei.

@ mabo
Anschlag auf 200m ?
Wir angeln bei solchen Disanzen mit so schweren Bleien, das es nicht mehr nötig ist.


----------



## mabo1992 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

@Allrounder: Ich schlage immer an, auch wenn ich eigentlich sicher sein kann das vom Blei gehakt ist. So fühle ich mich einfach sicherer. Auch wenn es auf der Entfernung kaum was bewirkt. Getreu dem Motto sicher ist sicher;-)


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*



mabo1992 schrieb:


> @Allrounder: Ich schlage immer an, auch wenn ich eigentlich sicher sein kann das vom Blei gehakt ist. So fühle ich mich einfach sicherer. Auch wenn es auf der Entfernung kaum was bewirkt. Getreu dem Motto sicher ist sicher;-)



Ok, kleiner "Sicherheitsanschlag" klingt dann schon anders. 

#h


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

Hallo,

mit einer Kombi aus Geflecht+Mono Strecken bis 300m auslegen und bis ca. 100 Meter werfen ist zwar prinzipiell möglich, aber keines von beiden wird so wirklich gut funktionieren.

Zum Auslegen wäre ein Geflecht mit einem *realem *Durchmesser (Herstellerangabe mei 0,20-0,25) von 0,30-0,35 gut weil man bei Entfernungen bis 300 Metern nie ausschließen kann, dass das Geflecht trotz vorgeschalteter Mono doch mal Grundkontakt bekommt und Geflecht nicht so abriebfest ist wie gleichdickes Mono weshalb dünneres Geflecht dann zu schnell reißen würde. Wie dick und lang die vorgeschaltete Mono sein sollte kommt auf das Gewässer drauf an. Aber selbst bei Gewässern ohne Muscheln und scharfen Kanten würde ich nicht unter 30 Meter mit mind. einer 0,40er gehen. Ansonsten muß man diese einfach zu oft wechseln und je dünner eine Monoschnur desto größer ist auch die Dehnung.

Mit 0,35 Geflecht als Hauptschnur und 30 Metern 0,45 Mono vorweg läßt sich aber nicht bzw. nur sehr schwer auf Weiten über 80 Meter werfen von der Genauigkeit ganz zu schweigen. Also müßte man, um weites werfen wieder möglich zu machen entweder mit den Durchmessern von Mono und Geflecht deutlich nach unten gehen was selbst in "normalen Gewässern" schon problematisch ist erst recht wenn es Muscheln, Kanten usw. gibt oder das Geflecht bei 0,35 lassen dann aber 100 Meter 0,33-0,35er Mono vorschalten was neben den Problemen mit dem Abrieb auch noch eine deutlich höhere Dehnung zur Folge hätte. Da bringt dann das Geflecht nicht mehr viel wenn man z.B. auf 200 Meter auslegt und 100 Meter dünne Mono im Wasser hat.

Ich habe beides schon probiert weil ich keine Ersatzspule mit rumschleppen wollte - keines ist wirklich eine gute Lösung. 

Letztlich wird Dir, wenn Du nicht nur Wurfdistanzen bis 60 Meter brauchst, nichts übrig bleiben, als mit einer Ersatzspule zu arbeiten. Also auf einer Spule 0,35 Geflecht und 30-40 Meter 0,45-0,60 Mono und auf der anderen Spule dünnere Mono oder Geflecht+Schlagschnur. 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

@ cyberpeter. 

Das ist der Punkt!
Ich fische 25er Spiderwire + 30er Corasting vorgeschaltet. Die realen Durchmesser dürften auf dem Mono Nniveau liegen.

Länge der Schlagschnur beträgt bei uns auf lange Distanz 40-50m.

Mono = real 35iger und Geflecht real = 17er geht eben nur in der Werbung.


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Mono = real 35iger und Geflecht real = 17er geht eben nur in der Werbung.



Gehen würde es schon, aber dann dürfte der See eben nur ein Badewannenprofil haben und keine Hindernisse wie Seerosenfelder, Schilf, Holz, Muscheln usw. haben.

Ich kenne bei uns keinen See auf den das zutrifft ...


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*



jkc schrieb:


> Letzten Herbst haben wir aber auch auf ca. 250m abgelegt, durchgehend Mono, leichte Strömung quer zur Schnur - trotzdem gab es keine Probleme mit der Bissanzeige und selbst eine Brasse hat sich am Pieper angemeldet.
> 
> Für den Anfang würde ich persönlich bei monofiler Schnur bleiben; erst wenn sich der Bedarf einer geflochtenen Schnur beim Fischen ankündigt, würde ich darauf wechseln.



Sicher kann man mit Mono auch auf 250m ablegen. Dann sollte man aber genau wissen was man tut und dazu eine nicht zu dünne Mono mit sehr wenig Dehnung einsetzen. Wenn man bei dieser Entfernung die Mono voll spannt, wie es viele tun und den Swinger auf volles Gewicht stellt ist es vorbei mit der sensibles Bißanzeige. Aber selbst wenn man das beherzigt ist die Bißanzeige bei Fallbissen mit Mono alles andere als gut weil der Reibungswiederstand einer 100 Meter auf dem Grund liegenden "schweren" Mono einfach zu hoch ist.

Ich habe auch lange gedacht, dass man mit Mono genausogut auslegen kann. Ein paar "Ereignisse" beim Auslegen, wo der Karpfen auf einmal an einer Stelle war obwohl sich der Bißanzeiger nicht gerührt hat, haben mich aber eines besseren belehrt.

Deshalb würde ich gerade Anfängern beim Auslegen auf solche Entfernungen nicht raten Mono herzunehmen wenn man als Anfänger überhaupt so weit auslegen sollte.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Gehen würde es schon, aber dann dürfte der See eben nur ein Badewannenprofil haben und keine Hindernisse wie Seerosenfelder, Schilf, Holz, Muscheln usw. haben.
> 
> Ich kenne bei uns keinen See auf den das zutrifft ...



Eine Stroft GTP in 0.18er hat etwa 5,5 Kg Tragkraft. Da kann jeder selber entscheiden, ob der damit auf Karpfen angeln möchte.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Sicher kann man mit Mono auch auf 250m ablegen. Dann sollte man aber genau wissen was man tut und dazu eine nicht zu dünne Mono mit sehr wenig Dehnung einsetzen. Wenn man bei dieser Entfernung die Mono voll spannt, wie es viele tun und den Swinger auf volles Gewicht stellt ist es vorbei mit der sensibles Bißanzeige. Aber selbst wenn man das beherzigt ist die Bißanzeige bei Fallbissen mit Mono alles andere als gut.
> 
> Deshalb würde ich gerade Anfängern beim Auslegen nicht raten für den Anfang Mono herzunehmen wenn man überhaupt so weit auslegen muß.



Das Problem ist das sich die Mono dann auf lange Distand auf den Boden legt. Unabhängig, wie hoch man die Ruten baut. Erfolgt nun der Biss und der Fisch schwimmt irgednwie seitlich weg, dann wird die Schnur über den Grund geschliffen.

Eine versenkte Maisdose, alte Schnurreste, Steine, Muscheln, usw. und die Schnur ist durch.

Mit Geflecht schafft man es besser, die Schnur schnell vom Grund weg zu bekommen. Denn durch die nicht vorhandene Dehnung ist der "Schnurbogen", welcher auf dem Grund liegt sofort weg. Funktioniert natürlich um so besser mit schwereren Bleien (ich nehm 280g Grippas) und unter Spannung stehenden Ruten.


----------



## jkc (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> ...
> Deshalb würde ich gerade Anfängern beim Auslegen auf solche Entfernungen nicht raten Mono herzunehmen wenn man als Anfänger überhaupt so weit auslegen sollte.



Moin! Damit hast Du absolut recht! Habe ich vielleicht etwas mißverständlich formuliert; ich würde einem Anfänger (und nicht nur dem) grundsätzlich davon abraten es mit der Entfernung zu übertreiben. "Für den Anfang" heißt bei mir alles was erworfen werden kann - Sorry.

Grüße JK


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das sich die Mono dann auf lange Distand auf den Boden legt. Unabhängig, wie hoch man die Ruten baut. Erfolgt nun der Biss und der Fisch schwimmt irgednwie seitlich weg, dann wird die Schnur über den Grund geschliffen.



Oh je, die alte Diskussion ob man Mono auf eine solche Entfernung spannen sollte oder lieber nicht ...

Meine Meinung ist lieber nicht. Man bekommt damit mehr Schnur vom Grund weg das ist wohl richtig. Es ist aber immer noch genug auf dem Grund, dass die Fallbißanzeige nicht bzw. nicht richtig funktioniert erst recht wenn das Gewässer keine Badewannenstruktur hat. Ein weiterer unangenehmer Nebeneffekt ist, das aufgrund des hohen Gegengewichts des Swingers, so dieser überhaupt dafür geeignet ist, selbst bei einem normalen Run sich die Schnur noch weiter dehnen kann bis man was am Bißanzeiger sieht - sprich der Fisch kann "umherschwimmen" was er ansonsten nicht bzw. nicht in dem Außmaß kann. Dann ist ein Bleigewicht von 280g um überhaupt eine solche Spannung hinzubekommen nicht an jeden Gewässer fischbar, besonders wenn man dort mit Brassen u. Satzkarpfen als Beifang rechnen muß.




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Mit Geflecht schafft man es besser, die Schnur schnell vom Grund weg zu bekommen. Denn durch die nicht vorhandene Dehnung ist der "Schnurbogen", welcher auf dem Grund liegt sofort weg. Funktioniert natürlich um so besser mit schwereren Bleien (ich nehm 280g Grippas) und unter Spannung stehenden Ruten.



Das sehe ich auch so. Ob das nun an der geringen Dehnung liegt oder am niedrigeren spez. Gewicht wodurch die Mono mehr oder weniger schwebt ist glaube ich egal.

Ein weiterer Vorteil des Geflechts ist, dass man damit auch "Abrißmontagen" fischen kann, also z.B. einen Stein mit einem Stück Fahrradschlauch rum und den in den Clip rein. Macht man das mit Mono tut man sich sehr schwer den Schlauch schnell vom Stein runter zu bekommen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Oh je, die alte Diskussion ob man Mono auf eine solche Entfernung spannen sollte oder lieber nicht ...



Für mich keine Diskussion. Ich spanne die Schnur und fertig.



> Man bekommt damit mehr Schnur vom Grund weg das ist wohl richtig. Es ist aber immer noch genug auf dem Grund, dass die Fallbißanzeige nicht bzw. nicht richtig funktioniert erst recht wenn das Gewässer keine Badewannenstruktur hat. Ein weiterer unangenehmer Nebeneffekt ist, das aufgrund des hohen Gegengewichts des Swingers selbst bei einem normalen Run sich die Schnur noch weiter dehnen kann bis man was am Bißanzeiger sieht - sprich der Fisch kann "umherschwimmen" was er ansonsten nicht bzw. nicht in dem Außmaß kann. Dann ist ein Bleigewicht von 280g um überhaupt eine solche Spannung hinzubekommen nicht an jeden Gewässer fischbar, besonders wenn man dort mit Brassen u. Satzkarpfen als Beifang rechnen muß.



Das ist, mit Verlaub, quatsch.

Wieviel Prozent maximale Dehnung hat Geflecht?

Und wenn mein Geflecht +20 Kg Tragkraft hat, die Bremse bei 250-350g (schätzungsweise) Eingestellt ist, was glaubst du welche Rolle die Dehnung spielt?

Anders gefragt. Eine Schnur, die bei 20 Kg Zug eine Dehnung von 5% aufweist, hat wievie Dehnung bei 300 Gramm Zug?

Wenn wir auf Distanz angeln dann sind unsere Schnüre so gespannt, das du da Wäsche dran aufhängen kannst.

Und mein Geflecht schwimmt, warum sollte es denn dann auf dem Boden liegen, wenn es den Drang zur Oberfläche hat?

Wir angeln an Gewässern mit vielen Brassen auch mit den Gewichten. Wir nehmen aber auch sehr viel größere Boilies. Wir haben dort Ruhe vor Brassen. 95% der anderne Angler nicht.

Das die Fallbissanzeige bei unter Spannung stehenden Ruten nicht so gut funktioniert wie bei lockeren hab ich nun grade zum ersten mal gehört...

Fahr mal auf den Sportplatz und leg 130m (quer rüber) 2 Montagen aus. Eine mit gespannter Schnur und eine mit lockerer. Nun nimmst du das Blei und gehts auf die Rute zu. An welcher Rute wohl zuerst ein Biss signalisiert wird...


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

Hallo,

ich glaube wir reden bzw. schreiben aneinander vorbei. Ich hatte geschrieben und Du hast es auch noch schön zitiert des geht um Mono!!!

Das Du bei Geflecht ohne Probleme spannen kannst habe ich nicht in Abrede gestellt!

Was die Fallbißanzeige bei *Mono *angeht hast Du mich glaube ich auch falsch verstanden oder ich bin der Meinung, dass sie auf weite Entfernungen generell nicht gut funktioniert ob nun stark oder schwach gespannt ... 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaube wir reden bzw. schreiben aneinander vorbei. Ich hatte geschrieben und Du hast es auch noch schön zitiert des geht um Mono!!!
> 
> ...



Ok, mein Fehler, sorry. Dachte es geht um Geflecht.

Hab mich schon gewundert, ansonsten konnte ich deinen Posts zustimmen und dann kam so ein Posting. |uhoh:

Mit Mono hast du natürlich recht. Das kann man auch auf kürzere Distanzen schon sehen, wenn die Rutenspitze anfängt sich zu bewegen und dann endlose Sekunden später mal der Swinger nachzieht.

Je weiter draussen, desto mehr Zeit vergeht beim Biss.

Und der Punkt, das die Mono auf jedenfall über Grund schleift und alles möglichen Hindernisse mitnimmt ist für mich der Hauptgrund, auf Distanz mit Geflecht zu angeln.


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ok, mein Fehler, sorry. Dachte es geht um Geflecht.
> 
> Mit Mono hast du natürlich recht. Das kann man auch auf kürzere  Distanzen schon sehen, wenn die Rutenspitze anfängt sich zu bewegen und  dann endlose Sekunden später mal der Swinger nachzieht.
> 
> Je weiter draussen, desto mehr Zeit vergeht beim Biss.



Schön das wir uns einig sind, war auch etwas erstaunt über dein Posting ...

Genau das was Du beschrieben hast habe ich gemeint. Aufgrund des hoch eingestellten Swingergewichts kann sich die Mono noch (mehr) dehnen bis der Swinger kommt allerdings läßt eine sich bewegende Rutenspitze auch auf eine nicht optimale Ausrichtung der Rute schließen was die Swingeraktion auch verlangsamt.




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und der Punkt, das die Mono auf jedenfall über Grund schleift und alles möglichen Hindernisse mitnimmt ist für mich der Hauptgrund, auf Distanz mit Geflecht zu angeln.



Da hast Du recht!

Was mich interessieren würde Du hast weiter vorne geschrieben, dass Du die 25er Spiderwire eine, wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe recht auftreibende Schnur, einsetzt. 

Ich hatte es vor ca. zwei Jahren mal mit einem anderen, auch recht auftreibenden Geflecht auf glaube ca. 180 m Entfernung probiert und ich habe es nicht geschafft, dass die Schnur trotz spannen zwischen drinn nicht wieder an die Oberfläche kam, was aufgrund der Boote von anderen Karpfenanglern nicht so ganz optimal war und meine Montage deshalb so einige male beim Rudern "eingefangen" wurde - habe allerdings damals nur mit glaube ich 150g Blei gefischt, genau weis ich es aber nicht mehr aber auf jeden Fall deutlich unter 200g. Der Grund war, dass ich keine schwereren Bleie einsetzen will und wollte, weil bei uns nicht zu größe Köder (max 24er) einfach besser gehen als 0,30er Knödel und ich hin und wieder auch mit Tigers fische. Deshalb habe ich mir ein leicht sinkendes aber auch sehr teures Geflecht (Climax) geholt bei dem ich dann mit dem Bleigewicht nicht so hoch gehen muß um es unter Wasser zu bekommen. Die Spannung reicht für die Bißerkennung trotzdem locker aus.

Bekommst Du die Schnur auf der ganzen Länge ohne zustätzliches absenken unter Wasser und was am wichtigsten ist ab welchem Bleigewicht? 

Ich frage deshalb weil einer unserer Jungangler sich ein Geflecht zulegen will ihm aber die sinkenden bzw. neutralen Geflechte zu teuer sind es aber, wie oben geschrieben, keinen Sinn macht mit zu großen Köderns zu fischen weshalb das Bleigewicht nicht zu hoch sein darf. Außerdem ist er öfters auch alleine unterwegs und ein 250g Blei vom Ufer einzuholen ist bei unserem Kraut nicht machbar und der Montage entgegenzufahren und gleichzeitig einzuholen ist alleine auch nicht so einfach.  

Wäre super wenn Du deine Erfahrungen posten könntest - das dürfte für den TE evtl. auch von Interesse sein und nicht nur für mich ...



Gruß Peter


----------



## Mxnenspxrhxnd (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

Erstmal danke für die Antworten. Ich habe ja damals schon gefischt und habe meine Köder rausgeschaft so auf 300 oder 200m. Damals habe ich auch nur Mono benutzt und immer gut gefangen.

Da ich ja wieder neu anfangen will liest man ja viel und daher kommt die frage mit Mono und Geflecht. 
Das andere in der heutigen zeit locken wir angler immer mehr die Fische von der Wurfweite weg weiter raus und wen man so sieht ist es an einigen gewässern nicht mal mehr erlaubt die Köder mit einen Boot oder Futterboot zu setzen darum bleibt einen nix weiter übrig als zu Werfen. Darauf will ich auch wieder gehen.

Klar ist es schöner wenn ich weiß die Köder sind am richtigen Paltz wo ich sie abgelegt habe udn ich kann da auch schön Anfüttern und mit meinen Echolot schauen aber ganz erhlich macht es denn net mehr spaß schöne große Karpfen oder überhaupt Karpfen zu bekommen wenn man sich mehr auf das werfen einstellt. Für mich schon
Das ich mal auch meine Köder raus schaffen werde wird auch vorkommen aber wie die meisten ja sagen reicht ne mono da auch zu oder habe ich das jetzt alles falsch gelesen?

Ich wollte die Quantum Salsa oder so drauf machen oder die Berkly Schnurr. Damals hatte ich ne Shimao Technium odr so drauf von einen Durchmsser 28. Wollte wieder ne 28 drauf machen aber keine Shimano mehr. würdest ihr höher gehen. ja dicker der durchmesser wir um so scheibe lässt sie sich ja werfen.

Danke noch mal an alle für die Antworten


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Schön das wir uns einig sind, war auch etwas erstaunt über dein Posting ...


#6



> Was mich interessieren würde Du hast weiter vorne geschrieben, dass Du die 25er Spiderwire eine, wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe recht auftreibende Schnur, einsetzt.
> 
> Bekommst Du die Schnur auf der ganzen Länge ohne zustätzliches absenken unter Wasser und was am wichtigsten ist ab welchem Bleigewicht?


Ich hab mal nicht alles nochmal zitiert.

Ich fische mit der Daiwa Infinity Carp Duo + Corastrong Schlagschnur in 0.28-0.30 und etwa 30-40m.

Oder Spiderwire Camo in 0.25er und ebenfalls die Corastrong vorgeschaltet, diesmal etwa 40-50m.

Ich beangel damit alle möglichen Gewässer und alle möglichen Distanzen. Die Mono Version bekomme ich auch mit leicht eingestellten MKII Swingern auf etwa 100m ohne Probleme unter Wasser, ohne das dort etwas auftreibt. Haben dort nie etwas mit dem Motor gefangen, selbst da wo es flach war nicht und Tauchgänge bestägigen das ebenfalls.
Bleigewichte von 80-140g. Hier würde ich tatsächlich sagen, das es fast eine grade Linie von Rutenspitze zum Blei ist. Mono will ein bisschen runter und Geflecht ein bisschen nach oben. 


Mit dem Geflecht ist eine Aussage schwer. Also an die Oberfläche kommt es nicht. Wir fahren dort mit Booten und selbst Schleppangler sind schon ohne Probleme mit Ködern drüber hingweggefahren. Wir manövrieren ebenfalls (mit Hilfe vom GPS) extremst dicht zwischen unseren Ruten mit dem Boot. Teilweise tauchen die Schnüre 30cm neben dem Boot auf. Gefangen haben wir uns noch nie.

Tauchgänge habe ich hier aber nie absolviert, da es doch schnell in Tiefen von mehr als 5m geht. Und da bin ich nicht genug in Übung um da mit Schnorchel und Brille Schnüre zu finden...

Habe aber bisher noch garkeine Probleme gehabt. 

Wir versuchen allerdings auch, die Ruten zu zweit rauszubringen. Bügel auf, einer hält trotzdem Spannung, Rutenspitze unter Wasser und dann direkt auf den Pod zu. Natürlich bringen wir auch Montagen allein raus, ist ein wenig nerviger, geht aber auch und brachte bisher auch keine Probleme.

Zur Spiderwire, ist sicher nicht meine Lieblingsschnur und zum Spinfischen nehme ich auch die Stroft. Aber bei einem Km Schnur wird das schon schnell teuer. Zumal mir beim ersten Einsatz einer durch die Schnur gefahren ist. Der war aber extrem dicht an den hoch aufgebauten Ruten langgefahren und hat sie in den Motor bekommen. Hab danach an der Spiderwire keine Beschädigung finden können. Liegt aber sicher auch daran, dass die Beschichtung zu dem Zeitpunkt noch komplett neu war.

Langzeit Erfahrung kann ich zur Spiderwire nicht sagen. Dafür fische ich zu oft mit Mono und schone sie. Das meisste fängt aber die Schlagschnur ein und die ist schnell gewechselt.

Gewichte auf Distanz sind fast immer deutlich über 200g angesiedelt. Wir verwenden aber auch bei kleineren Ködern solche Gewichte. 

Freunde von mir fischen auch andere Schnüre, teilweise sogar Fireline...aber auch da haben wir noch keine solchen Probleme mit extremst auftreibenden Schnüren festgestellt.

Also in kurz. Probleme hab ich mit der Spiderwire nicht. Allerdings muss ich sagen, als ich die Schnur gekauft hatte war meine Preisvorstellung für die Stroft bei über 25 Euro pro 100m. Die Spiderwire kostete 10 weniger. Müsste ich jetzt noch einmal bestellen, würde ich die hier nehmen.

http://www.aspo-gmbh.de/shop/gefloc...llgrau/stroft-gtp-r-hellgrau-typ-6-140-kg.htm

1000m 14Kg Geflecht, wenn man direkt bestellt dann gibts noch bis zu 20%. Dann wäre man bei ca. 16 Euro pro 100m und im selben Bereich wie die Spiderwire.


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

Hallo,

gut ihr fischt mit deutlich höheren Gewichten so das ihr fester spannen könnt ohne die Montage zu verziehen und das Geflecht deshalb vermutlich unter Wasser bekommt.

Bei uns schwierig denn mit E-Motor wie Du geschrieben hast ist das natürlich eine schöne Sache, da kann ich natürlich relativ leicht und genau in Richtung Spod fahren und dabei die Schnur aufspulen. Wenn ich Rudern muß, vielleicht noch Wind dazu kommt und gleichzeitig Schnur einholen oder gar 250g vom Ufer aus  mit Kraut dazwischen die Montage einholen muß - nicht wirklich spaßig.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

Ohne E-Motor auf die Distanz ist schon unkompfortabel. Mein Kollege fischt die Infinitys, die Spulen ja einen Meter pro Umdrehung auf und wenn er richtig Gas gibt, dann kommt das auch irgendwann an die Obefläche.

Wäre ansonsten dünnere Schnur eine Option? Ich fische immer rech robust, der Fireline Nutzer nimmt die 17er...Also dürfte eine 20er Spiderwire mit entsprechend langer Schlagschnur auch gehen.


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

Hallo,

an vielen Stellen bei uns ist es sogar mit einer Emblem, die über 1,20m Schnureinzug hat und einem 7 oz Fox Elevator nicht möglich, die Montage schnell genug hochzukommen um über die Krautbank zu kommen damit man in dieser nicht hängenbleibt.
Wenn ich jetzt ein normales 9 oz Blei nehme und eine Rolle mit ca 1 Meter Schnureinzug geht das schief.

Auch dünneres Geflecht mit der Hoffnung auf weniger Auftrieb ist keine Option, weil wir einige Bänke im Gewässer haben und man es oft nicht verhindern kann, dass das Geflecht da Grundkontakt bekomm.

Trotzdem Danke!


Gruß Peter


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

Bitte.

Zur nor muss man sich damit abfinden, das man an manche Stellen nicht rankommt...

Geht mir an meinen Gewässern auch so. Manche Spots meide ich wegen zu hoher Gefahr von Fischverlusten. Andere sehen sowas oft nicht so eng, aber ich mag keine Abrisse...


----------



## cyberpeter (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

Hallo,

hinkommen ist nicht das Problem. Der Junge ist prinzipell ein netter Kerl und setzt sich meistens mit etwas Abstand dahin wo wir unseren Platz haben - alleine lassen ihn die Eltern nicht an den See - verständlich. Damit habe ich prinzipell ja auch kein Problem.

Das Problem ist, wenn an den nahen Spods halt nichts oder wenig geht und er merkt das wir draußen gut fangen legt er halt auch eine Rute auf die Entfernung ab wo es dann aber passieren kann, dass er dann aufgrund seiner Mono einen Biß "verpennt" und bis er dann reagieren kann und aufgrund der Dehnung im Drill ist der Karpfen dann schon 30-40m quer rüber geflüchtet in unsere Montagen. Da bin ich dann nicht "very amused" - deshalb suche nach einer Lösung die er sich finanzell auch leisten kann ohne dass es dann Ärger gibt, weil andere Karpfenfischer mit den Rudern in seiner Schnur hängen bleiben und es dann durch das wiederholte auslegen unnötig Unruhe auf dem Spod gibt.


Gruß Peter


----------



## rainerle (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

Dere,
Peter Du schreibst in ein paar Post's vorher, dass sich der / ein Stein bei Dir nur sehr schlecht vom Fahrradschlauch löst. Hab ich das so richtig verstanden? Wenn ja, dann solltest Du den Focus darauf legen, das sich der Stein mitsamt dem Fahrradschlauch vom Clip löst (ist wesentlich einfacher zu bewerkstelligen). Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass sich der Schlauch nicht in irgendein Holz reinhängen kann, wenn der Fisch in selbiges zieht.


----------



## cyberpeter (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

Servus Rainer,

das Problem beim Lösen war eigentlich beim Einsatz von Mono - bei Geflecht hat das aufgrund der geringeren Dehnung bei unseren Tests eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert - das Projekt befindest sich aber noch in der Testphase  Generell möchte ich den Stein auf gar keinen Fall *mit Fahrradschlauch* im Wasser belassen. Auch Holz, wo sich der Schlauch verhängen könnte ist nicht in der Nähe.

Ohne den Gummi im Gewässer zu lassen dürfte das bei dem Problem mit dem auftreibenden Geflecht bei unserem "Jungangler" nicht viel helfen. Um die Schnur unter Wasser zu bringen muß ich entsprechend spannen und der Schlauch muß so fest bzw. der Stein so schwer sein das es Vergleichbar mit einem 250g Gramm Blei ist. Das wäre, wenn der Spod entsprchend tief ist machbar obwohl man aufgrund der Größe dann nur ausgesuchte Steine mit einem hohen Eigengewicht verwenden könnte. Problem wäre dann, wie weiter oben schon geschrieben, dass man bei einem solchen Gewicht Probleme hat, wenn kleine Satzkarpfen, Brassen usw beißen den Biß überhaupt zu bemerken.

Dann müßte man, so vermutlich der Hintergrund deines Vorschlags, den Gummi auf dem LeadClip so "einstellen" dass der, wenn der Karpfen weg vom Stein zieht, schneller auslöst als sich der Schlauch vom Stein löst und damit eine Bißerkennung auch bei kleineren Karpfen, Brassen usw. ermöglicht wird - Du hast vermutlich die Leadclips von Carpurus im Sinn. Dann habe ich aber das, was ich eigentlich nicht will, den Fahrradschlauch im Wasser. Da muß ich mir bzgl. Befestigung (z.B. Wirbel, Naturseil) noch was anderes ausdenken was am Stein verbleiben kann und dann schnell "verrottet". 

Trotzdem Danke #6 war ein sehr wertvoller Gedankenanstoß. 

Letztlich wird es aber trotzdem auf eine günstiges sinkendes Geflecht hinauslaufen denn wenn die Spods nicht sehr tief (2-3m) sind wird man vermutlich nicht verhindern können, dass bei Ablegeweiten von 200m Schnur an die Oberfläche kommt egal wie fest man spannt.


Gruß Peter


----------



## rainerle (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

Dere,

ne, an die Dinger von Aeroplan hab ich da nicht gedacht (obwohl ich mir l.W. einen Packen vom NOllert bestellt hab) - wir haben das immer so gelöst, das wir von der Nase einfach ein Stück abgezwickt haben so dass der Gummi (Sleeve) nur minimal auf der Nase saß. Natürlich lässt man damit etwas im Wasser zurück und ist da nicht so optimal. Zieht man aber die anderen Optionen zum Vergleich hinzu, so scheint mir das die bessere Alternative (ansonsten kann es halt passieren, dass die kpl. Montage nebst Schnur im Wasser rum vegetiert). Das ganze Gesumm's mit mit Wirbel und "Naturseil" oder Bindfaden etc. wird nach meiner Erfahrung eher sub-optimal sein. Von 3x ablassen hat man 2x Düttel. Noch ein Tip bei Stein-Montagen: wähl Dein Vorfach ziemlich lang, so das es "hinterher" in die Tiefe gezogen wird. Bei Standard-Länge haben wir schon ein paarmal erlebt, dass das Vorfach nebst Köder unter dem Stein lag oder auf dem Stein. Deshalb ca. 25-30cm Vorfach (Mono) und am besten noch diesen Verpackungsmais auf den Haken - dann streckt sich das Ganze i.d.R. schön. Edit: und bedenke, dass der Stein ein geringes spezifisches Gewicht als Blei hat - für 250gr. braucht es dann schon einen ordentlichen Brummer.


----------



## cyberpeter (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*



rainerle schrieb:


> Das ganze Gesumm's mit mit Wirbel und "Naturseil" oder Bindfaden etc. wird nach meiner Erfahrung eher sub-optimal sein. Von 3x ablassen hat man 2x Düttel.



Mein Aufbau war, Stein mit Fahradschlauch und an den einen Wirbel gebunden bzw. eingehängt damit der Clip möglichst auf dem Boden aufliegt und es damit zu keinen Schlaufen kommt mit denen der Karpfen in Berührung kommt. Gut wird haben dass jetzt nur ein paar mal Ende letzten Jahres gemacht aber Tütel hatte ich dabei eigentlich noch nie weshalb mir auch nicht so ganz klar ist, wieso es mit einem an einen Stein geklebter Wirbel oder einem Naturseil mit Wirbel zu Tütel kommt... Wenn ich den Clip direkt, also ohne Wirbel, in den Schlauch "reingemacht" habe so wie Du beschrieben hast, war der Clip öfters auf dem Stein oder hat "nach oben" gezeigt und das Vorfach hat "abgestanden".



rainerle schrieb:


> Noch ein Tip bei Stein-Montagen: wähl Dein Vorfach ziemlich lang, so das es "hinterher" in die Tiefe gezogen wird. Bei Standard-Länge haben wir schon ein paarmal erlebt, dass das Vorfach nebst Köder unter dem Stein lag oder auf dem Stein. Deshalb ca. 25-30cm Vorfach (Mono) und am besten noch diesen Verpackungsmais auf den Haken - dann streckt sich das Ganze i.d.R. schön.  Edit: und bedenke, dass der Stein ein geringes spezifisches Gewicht als  Blei hat - für 250gr. braucht es dann schon einen ordentlichen Brummer.



Danke, das haben wir bei unseren ersten Versuchen schon gemerkt :q Jetzt verwenden wir meist meißt 20-25cm lange relativ steife Kombirigs mit einem Schneemann + zusätzlich einem Flop

Das mit dem spez. Gewicht hatte ich schon weiter oben geschrieben  Das ist auch ein Grund, wieso ich lieber zu kleineren Gewichten greife also so um die 150g wo es dann ausreicht, wenn sich der Stein beim Biß und beim Einholen aus dem Schlauch ohne Rückstände lösen kann. Aber das funktioniert wie gesagt nur bei sinkendem Geflecht weil ich da nicht so straff spannen muß wei bei auftreibenden ...


Gruß Peter


----------



## Carpcrack98 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

Damit, das geflochtene auftreiben habt ihr recht, allerdings fängt auch geflecht an nach einer Weile zu sinken. Heißt quasi: lange genug im Wasser haben und man hat die Probleme nicht mehr!#6


----------



## cyberpeter (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

Wenn das nur so wäre 

Leider ist nicht jedes Geflecht bzw. dessen Auftrieb gleich, dann hängt es noch davon ab auf welche Entfernung und Tiefe man angelt und wie stark man die Schnur spannen kann, also wie schwer das Bleigewicht ist.

Deshalb bekommt man ein selbst stark auftreibendes Geflecht sicher gut unter Wasser wenn man auf 50 Meter Entfernung, 8 Meter Wassertiefe und einem 130g Blei angelt.

Mit der selben Schnur auf 200m Entfernung, 4 Meter Tiefe und einem 150g  Blei funktioniert es leider, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weis, nicht auch nach einiger Zeit sinkt die Schnur nicht ab. Die Schnur ist zwischen dem Spod und dem Angelplatz entweder kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche oder schwimmt. Um die Schnur auf der ganzen Länge unter Wasser zu bekommen müßte man die Schnur mehr straffen was aber aufgrund der "nur" 150g nicht geht, weil ich sonst das Blei und damit die ganze Montage verziehen würde und die Schnur trotzdem an der Wasseroberfläche bleiben würde...

So wie ich das mal gelesen habe liegt das ganze daran, das die meisten geflochtenen Schnüre aus einem Material (Dyneema) gefertigt sind, welches ein niedrigeres spezifisches Gewicht hat als Wasser. Wenn dann noch Luft "eingeschlossen" ist erhöht sich der Auftrieb noch zusätzlich. Das es also schwimmt und nicht von sich aus untergeht ist klar. Desto mehr Schnur draußen ist desto mehr Zug und damit Blei braucht man auch um es unter Wasser zu bekommen.

Bei den sinkenden Geflechten werden zusätzlich andere Fasern mit eingeflochten, die schwerer sind als Wasser weshalb diese Schnüre dann auch "untergehen" - je nach Anteil dieser "anderen Fasern". Der Nachteil dieser Fasern ist, das sie keine so hohe Tragkraft haben weshalb sinkende Geflechte meist eine deutlich schlechtere Tragkraft haben und zusätzlich meist auch teurer sind, weil sinkende Geflechte nicht so oft "nachgefragt" werden.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Carpcrack98 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

Es macht Sinn was du schreibst, aber ich kann dir sagen, das ich mal eine ziemlich billige geflochtene hatte, die nach ca. 1 Woche intensivem fischen unterging.
Die andere Sache ist, warum nehmt ihr nicht einfach ein Backlead?
Man kann diese ja dann auch erst hinter der Krautkante ablegen.


----------



## cyberpeter (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*



Carpcrack98 schrieb:


> Es macht Sinn was du schreibst, aber ich kann dir sagen, das ich mal  eine ziemlich billige geflochtene hatte, die nach ca. 1 Woche intensivem  fischen unterging.



Das glaube ich Dir auch. Dann hast Du warscheinlich eine erwischt, wo solche Fasern, wenn auch nicht viele sonst wäre sie gleich gesunken, mit drin waren. Nach einer Woche ging warscheinlich die "Versiegelung" der Schnur ab, es war somit auch keine Luft mehr eingeschlossen, es wurde "Dreck" aufgenommen und die Schnur sank. So kann ich es mir erklären.

Die schwimmenden Geflechte die ich bisher in der Hand hatte, was zugegeben nicht so viele waren, haben selbst nach Wochen noch gute Schwimmeigenschaften gehabt - leider! 



Carpcrack98 schrieb:


> Die andere Sache ist, warum nehmt ihr nicht einfach ein Backlead?
> Man kann diese ja dann auch erst hinter der Krautkante ablegen.



Glaubst Du dass man mit der Montage noch ohne Hänger über das Krautfeld kommt wenn irgendwo in der Mitte ein Backlead ist, was die ganze Sache "nach unten zieht". Ich glaube nicht ...

Selbst wenn ich dieses Krautfeld nicht hätte wäre immer noch das Problem, dass das Geflecht so auf längerer Strecke über den Boden und damit über Kanten, Steine usw geschleift wird was die Lebensdauer vermutlich drastisch verringers würde.


----------



## Carpcrack98 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Distanz angeln mit Geflecht und Mono zusammen?*

OK, ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ihr hindernisslose Seen beangelt wie ich.
Dann Sorry für die für dich wahrscheinlich nervigen Antworten


----------

